

Show HN: Need your feedback. - devendramistri

/<i></i> This is an old post in HN (https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5360453), but could not get enough response, so posting again, A friend told me that 'Show HN' will help better.
*/<p>Hi All,<p>(http://www.mistrics.com/) I made a project that helps in documenting Academic projects and sharing them with teachers. It also provides facility to ask questions. Students needs to simply create projects, after that just create task and documents under it. Also inviting others into team and so on....<p>In Indian colleges this process is all manual right now. And I am trying to get this process online.<p>I am not getting any traction so far. Any clue what's wrong with that?<p>Regards,
======
duiker101
First 10 seconds impression:

The landing page seems confusing, there are at least 3/4 fonts used and the
layout doesn't seem consistent, same with colours and styles, sometimes you
use flat buttons, sometimes bootstrap gradient buttons.

There is not explanation of what is this for, saying collaborating and sharing
nowadays is like saying that breathing.

The idea might be good but if you want people to actually use it you must give
them a reason to do it and work on the design.

~~~
samiur1204
I second this, my first impression is definitely that the design is confusing
and not attractive.

Secondly, I'm really not even sure how this site would benefit me. You need to
make that clear on your landing page.

You need to sell your idea, and sell it well if you want users.

------
maniacwhat
Get Rid of the vertical bars between Think, Share, and Collaborate. Use commas
or make them separate text. The "sign up now" button should be just one font.
The positioning of the about and feedback buttons is very odd and looks messy.
The facebook like button should be on the same line as the other social
buttons, if needed.

------
chris_dcosta
You won't get traction without knowing who your target audience is.
Incidentally that doesn't come across on the landing page, but even if you
sorted that out, you'd still need to contact academics and get them to start
using it.

Visit a local university and sign-up a few people to try it, then iterate on
their feedback.

------
ibudiallo
For the clickers <http://www.mistrics.com/>

